# How to Shoot A Pistol



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is a little long at 25 minutes, but well worth the time. Especially for beginners.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Love his videos. None of that "tacticool" BS, or trying to look mean - just a guy with a big smile shooting superbly.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah...I like the way he explains things. I don't use the isosceles stance, but I have to reconsider after watching this. I've never agreed with all that "driving the pistol" stuff anyway. It just never made sense to me. It seemed to me that it took time away from you, leaving you exposed to something bad. Anyway, it was a good video to watch.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Love his videos. None of that "tacticool" BS, or trying to look mean - just a guy with a big smile shooting superbly.


I am going to watch it just cause you said that. I get so tired of being chided for not carrying a hand cannon along with 25 extra magazines, two back up guns, a knife, flashlight and mace. Sheeessh

I tried to that "Dirty Harry" scowl once in the mirror and I just plain look silly. :anim_lol:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

very helpful and educational video.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> I am going to watch it just cause you said that. I get so tired of being chided for not carrying a hand cannon along with 25 extra magazines, two back up guns, a knife, flashlight and mace. Sheeessh
> 
> I tried to that "Dirty Harry" scowl once in the mirror and I just plain look silly. :anim_lol:


And just because you said that ^^^ I'm NOT going to try to the Dirty Harry scowl. My wife laughs at me quite enough as it is.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Great video. Lots of good tips. Thanks for posting.

I listen very carefully to anyone who has fired 3 million rounds.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> Great video. Lots of good tips. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I listen very carefully to anyone who has fired 3 million rounds.


This will probably be as big a help as anything you can find.


----------

